# WANTED... Plow for 2005 Jeep Wrangler



## WaterWeenie (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking for a Plow for My Wrangler.

I had a Western Suburbanite on it and didn't like it. Looking for something a little more durable.

Jeep is a 2005 Unlimited, has 4" suspension lift and 33" tires. A couple pics below.

I live in central Minnesota but could travel to Upper Michigan or Northern Wisconsin. I have family up in Marquette so it would be a good reason to go visit...

you can call me at 320-282-1585


----------

